# Linhas de alta tensão - perigo para a saúde



## Rog (3 Abr 2007 às 10:47)

> *Estudos científicos alertam para os perigos de viver ao lado de linhas de alta tensão  *
> Maior incidência de leucemia nas crianças, partos prematuros ou uma simples dor de cabeça são os riscos apontados por alguns cientistas
> Data: 03-04-2007
> 
> ...



Fonte: diário de Notícias Madeira


----------

